# Best .22 Pistol Ammo



## whchunter (Dec 30, 2008)

I just bought a .22 Ruger Hunter and have noticed that the ammo that I am using doesn't seem to pattern well. Anyone had this problem and does anyone have any preferred ammo that they would recommend?


----------



## NGIB (Dec 30, 2008)

Anything but Remington, never had good results with any of their stuff.  What are you using the gun for?  The best bulk ammo I've used is Winchester 333 followed by Federal bulk packs...


----------



## dgr416 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Best 22 pistol ammo*

I like CCI best my Stoger lugers will spit it out by the hundreds very accurately but stick in that cheap walmart junk and its a jammer almost every shot.With the CCI HP LR I have shot a ton of 1" groups at 40 yards.The other cheap ammo gunks it up too.Its way worth the money and not so agrivating.


----------



## stiknstring (Dec 30, 2008)

dgr416 said:


> I like CCI best my Stoger lugers will spit it out by the hundreds very accurately but stick in that cheap walmart junk and its a jammer almost every shot.With the CCI HP LR I have shot a ton of 1" groups at 40 yards.The other cheap ammo gunks it up too.Its way worth the money and not so agrivating.



x 2


----------



## siberian1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Try the Winchester Subsonic. If they will cycle the action. They arent as hot as a standard longrifle but they group very well for targets. The bullet comes in a 40 grain HP


----------



## bigtall (Dec 30, 2008)

CCI Blazer for burning, CCI Green Tag for accuracy.  These consistently outperform everything else in all of my .22s.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Dec 31, 2008)

Try Eley Standard (Brown Box).  It isn't that much more expensive than the bulk stuff and it shoots very well and very consistantly.

Also Aguila Match Pistol works well in in my S&W 22A and T/C Contenders.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't think this is advertising, it's just a really good tool. If I'm wrong then mods, remove it, no harm done...

You can get the Paco Kelly Acu'Rzr tool from him at his website. You put each round in the forming tube, insert the tip you want, and give it a light tap with a tack hammer or small wooden mallet. It forms all of the rounds to the same exact diameter, giving you much more consistent accuracy. You can even use it with the remington bulk pack stuff.

http://www.leverguns.com/store/acurizer.htm


----------



## Buckhead (Jan 24, 2009)

*Wolf Match Target*

Good stuff.   The best I have tried out of my Mark II 5.5 inch bull.


----------



## TROY13 (Jan 24, 2009)

I like the federal bulk pack or winchester wildcats in mine. they shoot well in my ruger.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 24, 2009)

Cleankill47 said:


> I don't think this is advertising, it's just a really good tool. If I'm wrong then mods, remove it, no harm done...
> 
> You can get the Paco Kelly Acu'Rzr tool from him at his website. You put each round in the forming tube, insert the tip you want, and give it a light tap with a tack hammer or small wooden mallet. It forms all of the rounds to the same exact diameter, giving you much more consistent accuracy. You can even use it with the remington bulk pack stuff.
> 
> http://www.leverguns.com/store/acurizer.htm




Do you have one of these? I'd sure like to meet you somewhere and give it a try out.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 24, 2009)

No, but I've been wanting one for awhile. His prices went up, and I have a pregnant fiancee' to take care of, so it'll have to wait...


----------



## Steve762us (Jan 24, 2009)

You'll get as many different answers, as you do responses.

The rule of thumb is "whichever YOUR gun likes best."  Try a few different kinds and see what groups better, or if there's any noticeable difference at all.


----------



## mcagle (Jan 25, 2009)

I have always had the best luck out of the CCI's also.  Very accurate and a lot cleaner than that cheap bulk stuff.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 25, 2009)

*22 ammo*

Every gun is different when it comes to the best grouping 22 ammo the best thing you can do is pickup single boxs of different brands and try each in your pistol ont buy it in bulk till you find the one your pistol likes :You will be suprized how much difference there is is in accuracy in the different brands and how your zero will change with different brands   The american eagle brand is a good cheaper ammo there is a group of us down here that shoot prett yoften for the smallest group and we have found american eagle to be super good ammo try the 50 round box not the 40 round box there is a difference in them . The most accurate stuff is Elly-- r-50 and laupa but is very expencive ask any of the competion 22 shooters and they will not tell you remington - federal -or winchester bulk pack from wally world    Good luck with your shooting


----------



## Richard P (Jan 25, 2009)

Mr Sharpblades knows.  The purpose defines the accuracy parameter. If you need fine accuracy you need to spend some time doing paper work and learn to keep records.  At a defined distance using a rest, shoot 10 to 15 rds of one brand at one target. Repeat with as many as you need to test. When changing ammo shoot five rounds of the new ammo before shooting on your target. The barrel needs these to settle itself for each ammo change. 
  I advise against using metal brushes in cleaning rimfire barrels. Often just solvent on patches will be sufficient.  It is vital to maintain a notebook with the targets and other information for each firearm. Eventually the gun will let its preferences and dislikes be known.
   To paraphrase the racers : Accuracy costs money, how accurate do you need ?


----------



## whchunter (Jan 26, 2009)

*Red dot*

UPDATE:  Found my front sight had become loose.  I guess it wasn't tightened down good from the factory. I have since put a red dot from Sportsman Guide on and it seems to have improved my accuracy.


----------



## celticfisherman (Jan 30, 2009)

sharpeblades said:


> Every gun is different when it comes to the best grouping 22 ammo the best thing you can do is pickup single boxs of different brands and try each in your pistol ont buy it in bulk till you find the one your pistol likes :You will be suprized how much difference there is is in accuracy in the different brands and how your zero will change with different brands   The american eagle brand is a good cheaper ammo there is a group of us down here that shoot prett yoften for the smallest group and we have found american eagle to be super good ammo try the 50 round box not the 40 round box there is a difference in them . The most accurate stuff is Elly-- r-50 and laupa but is very expencive ask any of the competion 22 shooters and they will not tell you remington - federal -or winchester bulk pack from wally world    Good luck with your shooting



Thus sayeth the dean of 22 shooting right there boys!!!

I agree. But I can't find a reliable supply of the really good stuff without ordering online so I shoot cci green tag and for hunting shoot stingers unless I'm squirrel hunting over dogs then I shoot bulk ammo since we tend to shoot a lot.

CCI Greentag groups the best out of my new 10/22 manlicher and the stingers group the best out of my pistols it seems. Federal bulk ammo doesn't do too bad on the bench but I keep it for squirrels over dogs.


----------



## Old Coach (Feb 3, 2009)

I agree that each gun will be different wiht what bullet it likes.
Try different brands til you find what it likes best.
My 10-22 loves Wolf MT but my CZ prefers the Win PP.
Try some Federal Auto Match in your pistol, try Wal-Mart
for several brands.

Coach


----------



## one hogman (Feb 19, 2009)

*.22 ruger mkII hunter*

I have the same gun with leupold scope and I love CCI mini mags at 25yds from sandbag it will about shoot one hole, this is high velocity 40 gr solid a lot cheaper than specialty ammo, $6.50 a hundred at Wal-mart


----------

